
NJ-Based Freelance Writers are about to lose their livelihoods - wajdiben
https://www.reddit.com/r/freelanceWriters/comments/dznev1/njbased_freelance_writers_are_about_to_lose_their/
======
dossy
This is pure FUD and is just wrong, and it's disappointing to see how many
people are rallying behind this nonsense.

The actual legislation as written will serve to protect workers by giving
teeth to policies that punish employers from forcing people who are
effectively employees into a 1099/independent contractor working relationship
in order to cut costs and avoid minimum wage laws.

Stop spreading the lies. You are only hurting the people that this law is
meant to protect.

